

Wordnik - 10 million API Requests a Day on MongoDB and Scala  - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/2/15/wordnik-10-million-api-requests-a-day-on-mongodb-and-scala.html

======
democracy
Is there a real reason for a nosql solution? 10m requests a day is not that
much really.

~~~
johnny99
Your question strikes me a flame bait. Nothing in the article says nosql is
the only solution, and in fact Wordnik also uses MySQL.

But I'll bite. The number of requests/day might not be as important as what's
going on around in and around the requests. Since Mongo lets Wordnik avoid
complex joins and supports high volumes of reads and writes at the same time,
it works for them.

And personally, I know many developers prefer MongoDB's query syntax, and use
it instead of MySQL just for that reason, even on small projects or when
performance is irrelevant.

~~~
democracy
I understand that, however they say:

 _Primary driver for migrating to MongoDB was for performance. MySQL didn't
work for them._

so I am asking what was the real reason for migrating. Performance doesn't
seem to be an issue here. If it's about preferences, no problem at all then.

